# Is this SLS or a deformity?



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a little one who just came out of the water this weekend. His right arm seems to be useless, and the hand is clawed in that the fingers are curled up. His left arm seems to have limited mobility, but I'm not positive on that. 

Either way what is the prognosis for this guy? Any special treatment he should receive?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

SLS sorry

search the forum for humane euthanasia options as they have been posted before.

Best,


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

damn. 

I just lost a tadpole before thanksgiving, and now this...


Found this for euthanasia. Uses Vodka.
Disease

Also oragel..


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

You can keep it for yourself as long as it eats ok. If you wanted to any kind of chemical or fingernail polish remover will do the trick, quickly too.
J


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Wasn't there something also about coating them with anbesol?

Also, if it just came out of the water, I'd give it a day or two, just for GP. See if the claw straightens out, or she gets stronger having to use the muscles now that she's on land. I'm a noob, so don't have any experience with SLS, but when my frogs morphed out, they weren't exactly pictures of perfect frog posture for a few days.


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

I thnk there is something in anbesol besides the benzosomethingsomething that makes it an unhumane procedure. 

The methods I talked about above are recommended by the veterenary associations. 



And, I'm not sure keeping it is a great idea. It doesn't move much. I dont want it to live a life of pain or immobilitiy.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Just some info from USGS National Wildlife Health Center:

Recommended methods of humane euthanasia include (see NWHC ACUC Protocol 1999-009, Methods of Euthanasia): 
1.Pithing
2.Overdosing in anesthetic solutions of MS222 or benzocaine
3.Application of a benzocaine-based topical ointment (as used by humans to relieve tooth-aches) to the top or the head and dorsum of the body. 

link to the site

personally, I wouldn't go the pithing route. <<<<shudder>>>>


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, he is gone now. 

The orajel was quick. 

Hardly a painless method, for me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Or this slightly outdated info can be used Caudata Culture Articles - Euthanasia

As of this time, the use of oragel (as long as it doesn't contain anything other than benzocaine as an active ingredient) is accepted as a humane method. There are several methods of using the oragel.. 

Ed


----------

